# Moving to Jakarta with family for 7 mths



## DDKRLWALT (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, we are moving to Jakarta for 7 months only (we think!!) Hubby working on a project with a bank there which finishes in Feb... (possible extension).. So have decided to pack up the family for a 7mth adventure... I am a 40ish Mum currently studying, 3 girls aged 8, 10 and 11... We have permission from their school to homeschool them in conjunction with their teachers here for 2 terms so cause minimal disruption to their schooling... 
sooooo.... as hubby is working in the Central Bus Dist.. we are looking for an apartment complex that has serviced apartments and is VERY family friendly.. ie we want a place with LOTS of kids our ages living there. As they wont be attending school we need to ensure they have lots of interaction with kids in the complex after school.... but with minimal travel for hubby...
(we lived in BKK a few years ago, so understand Asian expat life a bit..)
Any suggestions on which apartments to look at greatly appreciated... also love to hear about good after school activities for kids in the Central Bangkok area...
We will be appointing a tutor to home school the kids with the lesson plans provided by our Aussie school here... so if you know of someone with teaching experience looking to make some money... I would also love to hear from you.... I am anticipating 4 hours per day 5 days per week to tutor the 3 girls.
Also we are arriving end of June 2014...
thanks so much for your help..
cheers
Debra


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Debra,

Judging from your situation, Shangri-la Residence in Jakarta might be your best choice. Some of my expat friends with families choose to stay there and they enjoy it. 
You can check them out here: http://www.shangri-la.com/jakarta/shangrila/apartments-residences/
Other serviced apartments you might be interested in are Ascott Residence and Oakwood Jakarta.

Jakarta is very hot, humid and polluted, so most expats' (and even the locals') favorite activity is strolling around in the shopping malls. The shopping malls in Jakarta are usually very huge and modern and they always have children's playground or other children-related activities.

For your children's education, you can try contacting Asia Expat Guides as they will help you find a tutor for your kids. They're a non-profit organization helping expats in Asia so you can ask them anything. Here's a link to their site if you're interested: Registering For Schools & Courses For Family Members When You Move to Indonesia

Good luck for your move to Jakarta!


----------



## ejandra29 (May 7, 2014)

Hello, you can check out the website jakhome.com. You can search for apartment complexes there anywhere in Jakarta. 

I hope I helped you.


----------

